# Serrasalmus denticulatus/Pygopristis denticu



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

need some info about these, common name?? serrasalmus or pygoristis? is pygoristis same as pygocentrus? temper?? behavior?? group or alone?? need to know alot about these guys.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

im pretty sure they are commonly named "lemon breasted piranha",I have had past expirences with this piranha and i found them pretty aggressive with alot of fin nipping,it is pygopristis denticulatas you can kep them in a group of their own species


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

so they are not able to live in groups with pygos?? tell me all about them mate


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

some people have had success with shoaling them with pygocentrus,if you raise the dents with the pygocentrus caribe,natereri.ect when they are small you may be able to do it


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

beautiful colour of a fish indeed :nod:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

I was talking with a guy about this about a few months back,and he had some with his pygo shoal so it may be possible


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Information on Pygopristis denticulata/

I thought that photo looked familiar.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

you know frank, the first thing i do when i hear about a new piranha is to visit your site








i wanned to hear some keeping opinions about them.
well and now to the more importants question how much do they cost?? are they rare??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Vampor Posted on Jul 5 2004, 12:24 PM
> you know frank, the first thing i do when i hear about a new piranha is to visit your site
> i wanned to hear some keeping opinions about them.
> well and now to the more importants question how much do they cost?? are they rare??


They are not rare in nature, just not much in demand because of their silver dollar like behavior. To me, they are one of the prettiest and easiest to care for, though they seem prone to getting mouth rot from time to time. As for cost? don't know, buy and sell should have some price listing for them. At least I've seen mention of them. Certainly worth to have 1 or 2 of these in someone's collection.

PS: thanks for the compliment.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have 3 of them, they are very inexpensive, when they come around, about 15$ each at 1-2 inches, never seen bigger ones for sale.

when I bought them I planned to try them with pygo's,honestly dont think they will make it,better try to get all yours small at the same time as someone else said.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. a beautiful and very active fish especie...they are vicious fin/scales nippers so i won't recommend you mix them with any other fish especie...never mixed my Dents with my Pygos since i think it shouldn't work...







!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks for the repsonses









and btw frank youre the man


----------



## g_low1515 (Apr 12, 2004)

i added one to my tank of 8 rb and 3 srb they were all about the same sixe all 2-3" and it did not last all thru the night. i moved all the stuff around in my tank and added him. but you never know what is going to happen when you add something in your tank.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

im starting to have second thoughts about getting them now...


----------

